# Does Patent Law Work Experience = 4 Years EIT Experience?



## jed39 (Jan 2, 2011)

Has anyone been a patent attorney but changed careers to pursue engineering?...well, I did and I just passed the October 2010 FE. Now I am curious to know if my patent law work will qualify in Texas/Oregon/Colorado towards the 4 year EIT requirement (I did a lot of patent analysis work). Does anyone know? If so, does anyone have a sample SER that includes patent analysis work, which has been approved?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 2, 2011)

I know all Colorado requires is that you demonstrate 8 (eight) years of "progressive engineering experience." A bachelor's degree counts towards 4 as long as it's a BS in engineering from an accredited school (there are other options here like non-engineering degrees, but not 100% so I won't post them), and a master's degree counts for an additional 1 year. The remaining experience has to demonstrate that you have (like I said above) progressively grown in engineering experience (i.e. you haven't ONLY done quantity take-offs for the entire time). You have to show to the board that you have grown in both engineering knowledge and engineering responsibility. I would recommend using alot of "action" words like you would on a resume showing that you were "responsible for..." and that you "lead the project team..."

Hope this helps.


----------

